# Divx -> DVD, mögichst einfach

## mkr

Hallo

Ich habe einen DivX-Film, den ich gerne auf DVD brennen würde, um ihn auf dem DVD-Player abzuspielen.

Auf dem Gentoo Wiki habe ich eine Anleitung gefunden, dort wird transcode zum umwandeln von Divx zu MPEG verwendet. Doch leider ist die Sache sehr kompliziert, mit ändern des Seitenverhältnisses etc. Ich will doch nur meinen Film auf DVD haben und kein Video-Experte werden!

Gibt es kein Tool, das mir direkt von DivX eine DVD brennt, ohne dass ich viele Kommandozeilenparameter auswendig lernen muss?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

----------

## untiefe

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Ich habe einen DivX-Film, den ich gerne auf DVD brennen würde, um ihn auf dem DVD-Player abzuspielen.

 

Wenn Dein DVD Player das DivX-format unterstützt kannst Du einfach Deine DivX-Filme nehmen und mit K3B auf eine Daten-DVD brennen. Dann hast Du zwar kein schönes Menü etc. aber der DVD-Player selber zeigt Dir dann die einzelnen Dateien in einem Menü an und wenn Du sie anwählst spielt er sie ab. Dafür muss Dein DVD Player aber DivX unterstützen...

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich verschiedenste Möglichkeiten und Programme, aber ein wirklich schönes einfaches graphisches Programm dafür ist mir nicht bekannt (leider...)

Tschau,

Michael

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht mal dvdstyler oder qdvdauthor (oder so ähnlich) ausprobieren. Oder mal bei avidemux nachsehen.

----------

## aZZe

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Gibt es kein Tool, das mir direkt von DivX eine DVD brennt, ohne dass ich viele Kommandozeilenparameter auswendig lernen muss?
> 
> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

 

Du sollst das nicht auswendig lernen sondern nur anwenden, was da steht! Jetzt gibts schon wiki und genau zu dem Thema, welches du suchst und du hast es dir auch schon durchgelesen und das reicht auch nicht. Dann lasst es...

----------

## mkr

Das DivX-Format unterstützt mein Player leider nicht.

Könnte ich evtl. mit NeroLINUX die DVD auf einfache Weise brennen?

----------

## mkr

 *darktemplaaa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du sollst das nicht auswendig lernen sondern nur anwenden, was da steht! Jetzt gibts schon wiki und genau zu dem Thema, welches du suchst und du hast es dir auch schon durchgelesen und das reicht auch nicht. Dann lasst es...

 

Das wiki ist wirklich gut geschrieben, aber wenn ich mich in eine so komplizierte Lösung einarbeite, muss ich jedesmal wieder nachschauen, wenn ich eine DVD brennen will. Das kommt eben nur alle halbe Jahre mal vor, deshalb suche ich eine einfache Lösung, auch wenn die vielleicht nicht alle möglichen Optionen bietet. Zum CD brennen nehm ich auch K3b, obwohl cdrecord auf der Shell mehr Optionen unterstützen würde.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

Jaja, Gott schuf transcode um den Gläubigen zu prüfen  :Smile: 

Es gibt da aber ein grafisches Frontend dafür, daß Dir die Kryptik wenigstens teilweise abnimmt. Du mußt  dazu auch kein Jedi-Ritter werden:

media-video/dvdrip

      Latest version available: 0.50.18

      Latest version installed: 0.50.18

      Size of downloaded files: 227 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/

      Description: dvd::rip is a graphical frontend for transcode

      License:     Artistic GPL-2

----------

## theche

falschrum

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *theche wrote:*   

> falschrum

 

Wie? Schuf ein GlÃ¤ubiger transcode, um Gott zu prÃ¼fen?

----------

## mkr

DVD::RIP habe ich ausprobiert, es erfüllt aber leider genau den umgekehrten Zweck von dem was ich suche: Es rippt DVDs und speichert sie zB. als DivX.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, ich werde mir wohl doch transcode "antun" müssen.  :Confused: 

----------

## noergeli

moin,

ich denke, du solltest da in 3 Schritten denken:

1. Du musst die Datei in eine DVD-kompatible Mpeg Datei umwandeln. Dazu kannst du z.B transcode verwenden. Ein einfaches GUI-frontend hierfür wäre z.B. kavi2svcd. Ein gutes Tool dafür ist auch avidemux. Da kannst du bei den Filtern u.a. das Seitenverhältnis korrigieren. Außerdem kann avidemux 2-pass encoding, was ganz hilfreich sein kann. 

2. Brauchst du ein authoring Programm. Fürs ganz anspruchslose Authoring eignet sich z.B. klvemkdvd. Das bringt dir einen Titel mit einer Tonspur ohne Kapitel in eine DVD-kompatible Struktur. Andere Programme können da auch noch mehr.

3. Brenne das ganze dann mit einem Brennprogramm deiner Wahl auf DVD.

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *theche wrote:*   

> falschrum

 

Uuups, jetzt hab selbst ich es gerafft  :Embarassed: 

Sorry!! Und wieder einmal bewahrheitet sich das Paradigma:

Erst lesen, dann denken, dann posten...

----------

## psyqil

http://tovid.sf.net

----------

## mkr

tovid hat perfekt funktioniert, vielen Dank für den Tipp!

Film mit tovid konvertieren, mit dvdauthor die Ordnerstruktur erstellen und dann mit k3b brennen. Wunderbar, einfach wunderbar!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Fauli

Ich habe gerade mal ein Ebuild für tovid gebaut. Siehe https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=84761.

Tester sind willkommen!

----------

## psyqil

 *mkr wrote:*   

> Wunderbar, einfach wunderbar! 

  :Very Happy:  Ich mag's auch! *Fauli wrote:*   

> Ich habe gerade mal ein Ebuild für tovid gebaut.

 Getestet und für gut befunden! Dankeschön!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Da gibts auch noch Gtranscode, eine GTK-Frontend für Transcode.

Ciao

----------

